# 27th November Guildford Meet



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

A little bit more notice this month! Ftao all Surrey/Hampshire/Sussex TT'ers fancy doing something other than sitting in watching tv on a Tuesday evening? Well come down to the Guildford monthly meet crammed full of fellow enthusiasts!

Location: Ladymead Retail Park, Guildford. Surrey. GU1 1BX

Time: 8pm Onwards

Get your names down peeps 8)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Love too, but the wife is out already that night, sorry. Next time maybe.


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be there again 

Looking forward to seeing some of your new mods Sam 8) Seems like you've been very busy, hehe.

1. SLine
2. Gloveywoo
3.

Lets hope for a bigger meet this time!


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe if I am in the country 

--p


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

might pop along if thats ok


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

PissTT said:


> Maybe if I am in the country
> 
> --p


Sweet 



TTej said:


> might pop along if thats ok


You are more than welcome! Anyone is. I would love to see your car there m8.


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Getting closer now


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi will get there if i can as i only live just down the road.Neil


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I should be able to make this one.

Your post code is not found on multimap, try this one:

GU1 1AJ


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I may be able to make this give the car a drive at last after being stuck in bloody Germany for the last three months......TT withdrawal


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

See you all Tuesday 8)

I'll be there with some toast cooling on my rack. So if you get a bit peckish, i'm your man :wink:


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

yeh will try and get there. save me a space!!


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Martin_TT said:


> yeh will try and get there. save me a space!!


Cool... would love to check out your latest running lights mod in the flesh. Only time I've seen them is passing Wak on the way to work which did look very nice


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry guys, would have liked to be there but working in Chelmsford all day and wont be back until late 

Please take some pics.


----------



## garfy (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi all,
Is this meet still going ahead :?:


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Who's going to be there? I will leaving in a bit hopefully.


----------



## Martin_TT (Nov 17, 2006)

take it no one went then!?! 
that was worth it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## nickelvery (Jul 3, 2007)

Is this event only for TTs or is a humble B5 RS4 allowed too?

Kind Regards

Nick


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I rolled up at around 8.45

All I saw were Chavs and Jap cars :roll: left after 5-10 mins 

James


----------

